# After Market flashes



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

I am in the market for another flash for my Nikon d5000, I had a Speedlite SB600 that bit the dust and don't want to spend that much on one. Can anyone recommend one? Should I use an After Market flash? 

Thanks, Dori


----------

